# Wing-bounce: does it mean anything?



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

Friends,

My racing homer, Boyd, was rehabilitated after a hawk tore out a part of his shoulder last Spring. Miraculously, he has decided to stay around. He lives on our veranda. I leave the door open for him, but he doesn't want to go. I am relieved that he stays.

He likes to stand around and bounce his wings up and down. He's not flapping, just raising and lowering his shoulders.

Observing pigeons in the city, I don't see them engaging in this wing-bouncing behavior.

Any idea what it might mean? Restlessness? Contentment? Horniness? Muscle ache?

Thanks,
Rodger


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

myne do that when they want to fly but are feeling a bit unsure weather to go for it.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Rodger said:


> Friends,
> 
> My racing homer, Boyd, was rehabilitated after a hawk tore out a part of his shoulder last Spring. Miraculously, he has decided to stay around. He lives on our veranda. I leave the door open for him, but he doesn't want to go. I am relieved that he stays.
> 
> ...


Hello! Well a video is always helpful in any way, but normally when a dove or pigeon shake their wings, it could mean a sign of affection or he's just greeting you. But again depending on such motions and all, it could mean something else too. 

I get this idea because I see my doves do this when they are a bonded pair and normally shake their wings when greeting or being affectionate to each other.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably still has some tenderness from the injury. Or he may be trying to strech out the muscles that were damaged. Also it might have caused some nerve damage that makes the shoulders bounce like a twitch we may have from a injury.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can illustrate with a video clip. To us it seems a gesture of affection, but it is also true that he sometimes stretches a wing or a leg out, like a man saying he's ready to hit the hay.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The bouncing of the wings my male pigens do it very often. I still don't know the reason; sometimes they open their wing half way and stay like that. It's almost like showing who's the boss around.
We'll wait for the video.


----------



## Rodger (Jun 26, 2012)

Haven't captured a video yet.  Stay tuned....


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie does that after a bath to help her dry off, during preening to loosen and shake off dust and what I think of as "bird dandruff," and sometimes just to show off. It's nothing to worry about.


----------

